# Custom Holster Makers in Georgia?



## idsman75 (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm having a hard time finding anyone online that has a holster in stock for my SIG P220 Carry Elite Dark (with rail) in .45 ACP.

If I find a manufacturer, it's never in stock.  Either that or they just list the holster for the P220 Carry but don't say if the holster is compatable for a P220 Carry with rail.  Starting to get frustrated.

Does anyone know of a custom leather holster maker in Georgia who can build a pancake style holster around my gun that is both functional and attractive (why not as long as I'm forking out the money?)?  I'd prefer a thumb-snap retention system as opposed to just gravity or tension.  

I live in Columbus.

If you're in the business of doing this or if this is your hobby and would like some business, please email me at idsman75@gmail.com

I'm hoping to keep it around $100 - $150


----------



## Pop (Jan 23, 2013)

My son has just gotten into custom holsters.  He has made quite a few and they are turning out pretty darn good.  Not bragging because he is my son.

He is a member on here but has not posted in a while.  You can shoot him a PM.  Listed as Festushaggin.

He has finished holsters for S&W 45 - Sig 45, and numberous 38-357.  The folks at Tandy were sure impressed with his handiwork.


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Jan 23, 2013)

Not in Ga, but you might give www.simplyrugged.com a look. Dave


----------



## idsman75 (Jan 23, 2013)

Pop -- I'll shoot him a PM when I get home tonight.  Thank you.

Dave -- Thanks for the link.  Once again, they list a 220c which I can only assume refers to the 220 Carry which is not the compact but they're not specific.  They don't mention the railed version on that line while the railed version of other guns is mentioned elsewhere.  

That's been my frustration in the hunt for a holster.


----------



## irishredneck (Jan 23, 2013)

Theres hundreds of Sig p220 holsters on eBay. Maybe you can find one there that fits your needs.


----------



## Anvil Head (Jan 24, 2013)

Check with Mike Brown, "Blademan" on here. He has been turning out some very fine custom fit holsters. He's up in Kingston.
Maybe he will pick up on this thread. I'll email him about it.
Also Sandy Morrissey up in Blairsville, is a Master Leathercraftsman.
You can find contact info for him over on KNF (KnifeNetworkFourms) I'll try to grab the link next time I'm over there. If he can't make it, it's not real cow!


----------



## Anvil Head (Jan 24, 2013)

Got it:
Martin (Sandy) Morrissey Master Leather Craftsman 1105 Stephens Road Blairsville, GA 30512 706-379-1621


----------



## aabradley82 (Jan 25, 2013)

Rod Kibler has made several rigs for me. These were for revolvers, but I saw molds for autos as well.


----------



## Gun Guru (Jan 26, 2013)

aabradley82 said:


> Rod Kibler has made several rigs for me. These were for revolvers, but I saw molds for autos as well.



X2
 You can call Rod at 706-778-3753. None better!


----------



## Beard (Nov 14, 2017)

Try Craft Holsters


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 14, 2017)

Send this member a PM. He makes fine holsters.

http://forum.gon.com/member.php?u=42256


----------

